# Corinella



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Packing up and relocating in the next few weeks, need me some spots along that part of WPB or areas within a short drive.

What's around, how nasty is the tide on that stretch?


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

yeah, moving there.

Been Mornington based for years, have no real experience of WPB.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

There are some areas around Corinella that rip with tide Tim, especially around Pelican Island where it can become a hazardous eddy or set up wind v tide. Send Kingfisher a PM about Corinella, he's got all the scoop. Certainly some big critters get taken there! Less flow down around Reef Island (Soldiers Rd) not more than 5mins drive from Corinella, and still good fishing. Ya could also put in at Coronet Bay itself, and the mouth of the Bass River for a river fish (but it's extra shallow around here in the bay itself). Dickies bay at San Remo has a good reputation on ting and also isn't far away 

Rig wise, the main diff between fishing WP and PPB will probably be ya weigths ya use for bait fishing, the ezi rigs allow sinker changes to adapt to the tide strength. That and the use of strip baits to stop em spinning.


----------



## daphnesmills (8 mo ago)

Great topic guys!


----------



## daphnesmills (8 mo ago)

Hey! “Can you help me write my paper for free in psychology?” Our academy google have qualified for-pay psychology experts as we do for business, political science, IT, and other studies. When making your order, click on “other” if you do not see your discipline on the list provided. Customessaymeister Review 2022: Use It or Skip It? - EssaysRescue Customessaymeister Review 2022: Use It or Skip It? - EssaysRescue мама [_url_]https://essaysrescue.com/customessaymeister-review/[/_url_] 









Customessaymeister Review 2022: Use It or Skip It? - EssaysRescue


Will Customessaymeister academic writing platform be able to surprise you with the variety of services and top-quality papers? Check this review to find out!




essaysrescue.com







> Customessaymeister Review 2022: Use It or Skip It? - EssaysRescue
> 
> 
> Will Customessaymeister academic writing platform be able to surprise you with the variety of services and top-quality papers? Check this review to find out!
> ...



https://essaysrescue.com/customessaymeister-review/ 
Customessaymeister Review 2022: Use It or Skip It? - EssaysRescue
Customessaymeister Review 2022: Use It or Skip It? - EssaysRescue


----------

